# Self diagnosed, but now need officialy diagnosis



## Robbie_UK (Apr 20, 2004)

I am pretty sure I have IBS now, as I have most if not all the symptoms described. I have yet to have it officially diagnosed. I need to have that done now asap, becuase I need a doctor's note if I am to have "special treatment" during exam time. However, I have afew things to worry about: My mother thinks Im just nervous about exams, and that the symptoms are all in my head or related to nerves. Furthermore, I know that IBS is often difficult to diagnose, so I am worried that even if I do go to the doctor, they might not accurately diagnose my IBS and thus not treat it, or refuse to give me a note for the exam officer. What is the likelihood of me being accurately diagnosed?


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't mean to scare you, but quit worrying and just GO if your exams are coming up soon... it took my doctor and me a while to rule out other things, like lactose and gluten intolerance. Plus the doc might want you to have lab tests, which can also take some time. Good luck!


----------

